# Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz



## Johamie (10. Mai 2017)

Hallo,  
Ich komme aus greifswald und mache meine Ausbildung in Rostock,  ich habe die Gewässerkarte für Küstengewässer und war am Fischerei Hafen beim Afz Angeln,  wie ich fest stellen musste illegal,  da das ja sehr komisch ist mit der unterwarnow aber der Angabe das man bis zum Mühlendamm angeln darf. Naja kontrolliert und Daten aufgeschrieben,  ich habe mich oft entschuldigt, ich wusste es ja nicht(auch wenn das nicht vor Strafe schützt).  Aber es ist ärgerlich, da ich weder schwarzangeln noch Preise prellen wollte. Auf was muss ich mich aber einstellen, wie hoch ist die Strafe, kann ich dadurch vorbestraft sein, wich wahrscheinlich wäre das? Naja ihr merkt meine Verzweiflung, es ist halt nur man angelt nichts ahnend und dann sowas...   ich hoffe das endet nicht so schlimmm. Danke im voraus für eure antworten

Gruß johamie


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Hat Du ne Anzeige bekommen als Strafsache oder wegen einer Ordnungswidrigkeit?

Bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten müsste der Strafrahmen im Fischereigesetz bzw. eher der Verordnung festgelegt sein, ist in jedem Bundesland unterschiedlich, da kannste dann nachgucken.

Bei einer Straftat legt ein Gericht die Strafe in einer Verhandlung oder Strafbefehl fest (Einspruch gegen Strafbefehl bedeutet dann wieder Verfahren), da werden dann Tagessätze verhängt, deren Höhe sich nach Deinem Einkommen richtet, so dass man eine genaue Summe nicht nennen kann.


----------



## Gerd II (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Ja, aber mach Dich nicht verrückt.
 Bei einem Bekannten war das ähnlich.
 Du bekommst noch die Möglichkeit Stellung dazu zu nehmen.
 Mein Bekannter bekam dann Post von der Staatsanwaltschaft,
 das das Verfahren wegen Nichtigkeit eingestellt wird.

 Gruß Gerd


----------



## Waldschrat1 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Ich habe beruflich mit solchen Fällen zu tun . Ich kann dich da erst einmal beruhigen . In der Regel werden Verfahren in solchen Angelenheiten eingestellt .

Wie Thomas schon sagt , ist hier interessant was dir mitgeteilt  wurde. Handelt es sich um ein Ordnungswidrigkeitenverfahren ( Bußgeld und das wars) . Oder wird Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei erstattet ? (Strafsache )

Aber wie gesagt , zerbrich dir da mal wirklich nicht den Kopf . Anders sieht es aus , wenn man Leute beim Angeön erwischt , ohne überhaupt einen Fischereischein zu besitzen


----------



## schlotterschätt (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Yoh und damit Du nächstes mal besser bescheid weißt, kiekste mal hier von wo bis wo Du mit Deinem Küstenschein angeln kannst und wo Du den Rostocker Schein brauchst.

http://www.lallf.de/fileadmin/media/PDF/fischer/FiR_Unterwarnow.pdf

Hier haste mal einen ähnlichen Fall und die Antwort eines Rechtsanwaltes dazu.

http://www.frag-einen-anwalt.de/Fis...rung-kann-ich-das-so-abschicken--f108041.html

#h


----------



## Johamie (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten, das beruhigt mich schon, eigtl brauch ich keine Strafe, die ungewissrnheit ist Strafe genug...  Naja gibt es Prognosen, wenn das Verfahren eingestellt wird muss ich dann eine Strafe zahlen oder nur Verwaltungsgebühr? 50, 100. 150, darüber, also azubi hat man ja leider nicht unendlich Geld .  Es ärgert mich so, es ist einfach passiert hätte ich es gewusst hätte ich definitiv gezahlt für Gewässerkarte, ich habe mir heute auch gleich eine gekauft, vll besänftigt es die Sache bei der Anhörung...  Naja was solls letztendlich kann ich sowieso nur warten :/ vll gibt es ja Erfahrungsberichte 

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Es wäre toll, wenn du berichten könntest, wies ausgegangen ist. 

Drück Dir die Daumen, da Du augenscheinlich in meinen Augen nicht bewusst was falsch gemacht hast.


----------



## Gerd II (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Mein Bekannter mußte garnichts zahlen.


----------



## poldi82 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

250€ An die Pfadfinder musste ich zahlen, dafür wurde das Strafverfahren eingestellt...

Geh zur Anhörung oder lass dich schriftlich dazu aus und warte. Wird bei dir als Azubi bestimmt günstiger. Versuch die Umstände und deine Reue rüber zu bringen...


----------



## Jose (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

alles quark, bloß nicht zu kreuze kriechen!
mach denen klar dass angeln ein jedermannsrecht ist und fischereirechte ein überbleibsel feudal-klerikaler-verbrechersyndikate sind.

wärest mein held #6


klüger wäre es, deren "gessler-hut" zu grüßen und die reise nach canossa anzutreten.

sag ja und bereue, mach einfach den hoeneß...


----------



## Johamie (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Danke nochmals ich gebe mir Mühe und ich versuche zurück zu schreiben, aber leider bin ich in 4 Wochen auf See(fahre zur See) für 5 Monate.  Achso bisschen abseits vom Thema aber das Google ich auch noch fix,  wie es aussieht wenn man nicht da ist und nicht antworten kann?


----------



## Jose (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

*muss dich einer vertreten, versäumnis gibts nicht.*
jemand muss deine post öffnen und reagieren dürfen, zumindest mitteilen, dass du.... und nicht reagieren kannst. 

gute fahrt


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*



Johamie schrieb:


> Auf was muss ich mich aber einstellen, wie hoch ist die Strafe





Jose schrieb:


> fischereirechte ein überbleibsel feudal-klerikaler-verbrechersyndikate sind.



Und so wird das in Meck-Pomm teilweise auch noch geahndet, will sagen:

Deine Sehnenfinger bist du los!|scardie::q


----------



## Sneep (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Hallo,

zur Frage Straftat gem. Strafgesetzbuch oder OW gem.  Fischereigesetz.

Da braucht er nicht auf das Schreiben der Staatsanwaltschaft warten. Das ist zweifellos eine Straftat und zwar Fischwilderei nach §293 StGB. Fischwilderei nach § 293 ist ein Offizialdelikt. Das heißt, der Staat verfolgt diese Straftat auch ohne das eine Anzeige vorliegt.

Hier liegt ein "*Fischen unter Verletzung fremden Fischrechtes*", vor.

Genau das ist die Definition für Fischwilderei.
Er hat an dieser Stelle kein Fischrecht.

Die Landesfischereigesetze regeln die Ausführung der Fischerei, beschäftigen sich aber nicht den Eigentumsrechten der Fischereirechtsinhaber.

Was letztlich dabei herauskommt, hängt stark von der Staatsanwaltschaft ab. 
Die Höchststrafe von 2 Jahren wird  es wohl nicht werden, eher Einstellung mit Geldbuße. 

Das Problem mit der Begründung " das habe ich nicht gewusst", ist, dass wohl noch keiner ausgesagt hat, er habe das in voller Absicht gemacht.

sNeep


----------



## Sneep (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*



Waldschrat1 schrieb:


> Ich habe beruflich mit solchen Fällen zu tun . Ich kann dich da erst einmal beruhigen . In der Regel werden Verfahren in solchen Angelenheiten eingestellt .
> 
> Wie Thomas schon sagt , ist hier interessant was dir mitgeteilt  wurde. Handelt es sich um ein Ordnungswidrigkeitenverfahren ( Bußgeld und das wars) . Oder wird Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei erstattet ? (Strafsache )
> 
> Aber wie gesagt , zerbrich dir da mal wirklich nicht den Kopf . Anders sieht es aus , wenn man Leute beim Angeön erwischt , ohne überhaupt einen Fischereischein zu besitzen



Hallo,

Das stimmt doch nicht!

zur Erinnerung. 

Fischen ohne Genehmigung des Besitzers ist eine Straftat. Angeln ohne Fischereischein ist eine OW. Der Fischereischein wird durch die Landesfischereigesetze gefordert. Alles was auf Fischereigesetze beruht ist immer nur eine OW. Es gibt keine Straftat bei Verstößen gegen Fischereigesetze.
Anzeige braucht bei Fischwilderei nach §293 nicht gestellt werden. Dieser Fall liegt hier vor.
Nur beim § 294 muss eine Anzeige vorliegen, sonst wir der Staatsanwaltschaft gar nicht aktiv.

sneep


----------



## Johamie (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Ja damit habe ich gerechnet  mmh, also bin ich dann vorbestraft, dann könnte ich z.b. Bei der Polizei anfangen vergessen nur wegen einem Missverständnis?   oder kann ich mit Glück mit einem blauen Auge davon kommen und das Verfahren wird eingestellt?


----------



## Jose (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

nee, mach dir keine panik. so heiß wie sneep es theoretisch schildert wirds nicht gekocht werden.


----------



## spöket308 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Moin,

meinem Kollegen ist vor 2 Jahren genau das an der Unterwarnow wiederfahren. Man muss dazu sagen, er beherrscht die deutsche Sprache nicht, nur Englisch, was das lesen der Kuestenkarte und die Kommunikation mit dem Kontroleur etwas erschwerte.|supergri

Stellungnahme haben wir in Englsich verfasst, just for fun. Interessiert also keinen was Du da reinschreibst, weil Fehlverhalten ist ja zweifelsfrei belegbar.

Lief alles unter Ordnungswidrigkeit mit 75Euro Strafe.

Was wolltest denn dort beim AfZ fangen? Hering? Ich habe damals zu meiner Lehrzeit dort, nix vernuenftiges an Land ziehen koennen. 

Gruss.


----------



## Waldschrat1 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das stimmt doch nicht!
> 
> ...



Was du schreibst stimmt so wirklich nicht . Ich möchte hier auch keine Debatte beginnen Sneep . Fakt ist wer keine Erlaubniskarte für das Gewässer hat oder keinen Fischereischein hat , begeht Fischwilderei (oder wenn man es genau nimmt Diebstahl im Falle des Falles ). Es stimmt das Paragraph 293 StGB ein Antragsdelikt ist.

Trotzdem sollte hier nicht der Teufel an die Wand gemalt werden . Die Staatsanwaltschaft eröffnet doch nicht immer in solchen Fällen das Verfahren .

Mich würde nur interessieren wer in dem Falle Straganzeige stellt bzw. wer kontrolliert hat .


----------



## Johamie (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Naja es war ein ehrenamtlicher Kontrolleur, hatte solche vorgedruckten zettel hat Daten ausgefüllt, hat mich irgendwie bissel beruhigend da er sagte das ich ja zumindest die Karte für Küstengewässer habe und ich damit ja auch mit bemüht habe und es ja irgendwie so ein bissel als Bestätigung dient das es nicht bewusst war :/ Problem eben kann ja jeder sagen  auch wenn es wirklich nur Unachtsamkeit war, da ich nur den unteren Teil gelesen habe wo halt steht bis zum Mühlendamm...  Das das jetzt so eine harte Sache aus dem Nichts ist, ärgert mich und lässt mir keine Ruhe... Gerade hab ich ja Angst ob das für die jobsuche und sowas problematisch werden könnte :/


----------



## Afrob (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Moin! 

Hier mal eine stark vereinfachte, bzw verkürzte Info von mir dazu:

1. Mit ,,Vorbestraft" meint man einen Eintrag ins Polizeiliche Führungszeugnis. Den gibt es erst ab 90 Tagessätzen.
Ergo -> Es ist völlig unmögich, komplett ausgeschlossen dass das in deinem Fall passiert.

2. In gefühlt 99% der Fälle werden die Verfahren ohne jegliche Konsequenzen eingestellt. Gerade beim ersten Mal. 
Es wäre zwar ein Ordnungsgeld (einigermaßen realistisch) oder ein Strafbefehl (auch möglich aber extrem unwahrscheinlich) möglich, jedoch ist beides eher Ausnahme als die Regel.

3. Ein Eintrag in der Polizeieigenen Kartei kann es durchaus geben, wenn du von der Polizei aufgegriffen wurdest.
Das ist aber nicht weiter schlimm. 


Also, locker bleiben. Kommt nix :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

danke Dir, wollte das grade mit den Tagessätzen noch schreiben, warst schneller..

Super!

Aber nicht:
Kommt nix

sondern:
Kommt wahrscheinlich nix...


----------



## Afrob (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> danke Dir, wollte das grade mit den Tagessätzen noch schreiben, warst schneller..
> 
> Super!
> 
> ...




So isses.


----------



## Waller Michel (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Hallo ich War selbst 16 Jahre Fischereiaufseher, und hab damit auch immer wieder Zutun gehabt. Hier wurde eigentlich schon alles geschrieben dazu..zuerst einmal ist es ein Anzeigedelikt und kein Ofizialdelikt, also es muss nicht zur Anzeige gebracht werden!  Wenn mir einer glaubhaft versichert hat das es sich um ein wirkliches versehen handelt, hab ich es eigentlich immer bei einer Ermahnung belassen. Desweiteren ist es wirklich so das es eine Owig ist also absolut nichts zu befürchten bezüglich Führungszeugnis usw. Ganz ehrlich, ich angel seit 42 Jahren und mir ist es auch schon 2 mal passiert das ich aus versehen wo geangelt habe wo ich nicht gedurft hätte, solche Dinge passieren halt mal, auch Angler sind nur Menschen ....ich denke auch aller Voraussicht nach wird das wieder eingestellt und wird nichts kommen. 



LG Michael


----------



## Johamie (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort ok,  gelernt habe ich nun einiges und gebe auch mein versprechen das ich genauer lese und.mich erkundigen werde wo ich angeln darf, das entlastet mich, nur die Ungewissheit bleibt da die Strafe nixht festgesetzt ist, aber ich hoffe das beste, alles andere hilft mir ja nicht mit dem schlechtesten zu rechnen. Hat mich halt schockiert was auf mich zu kommen kann... Und wieviel mich das überlesen einer Zeile kosten kann... Bzw wird


----------



## viktanna (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Mach dir kein Kopf. Da du Azubi bist und im Besitzt eines Angelscheines bis, brauchst in der hinsicht nichts zu befürchten.  Du bekommst, wenn überhaup eine Geldstrafe die deinem Einkommen angepasst wird. Es wird kein Eintrag im Führungszeungniss geben.
Mein Kollege und sein Kumpel haben ebenfalls unbewusst in einem Schongebit geangel, wurden sogar von Wasserschutzpolizei kontroliert, es kamm zur Anzeige der Stadt Wesel zustande. Das Ergebnis eine Strafe je 300 € . 
Muss dazu sagen, dass die Jungs das fünf mal hoheren  Einkommen als du haben.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Johamie (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Ja nun ist das anschreiben gekommen,  ich bin in einem Ermittlungsverfahren als betroffener, bedeutet das nicht, das es sich um eine Ordnungswidrigkeit handelt?  Naja ds steht nun das ich wegen Fisxhwilderei ermittelt wird und direkt darunter §26 Abs 1 nr3 das es wegen einer Ordnungswidrigkeit ermittelt wird, 2 unterschiedliche Sachen? Oder heißt das trotzdem das wegen der Straftat ermittelt wird? Weil auch noch weiter steht das mir.mit dem Schreiben nach §163a nach Strafprozessordnung die Gelegenheit gegeben wird sich zur Ordnungswidrigkeit zu äußern. Verwirrt mich alles so ein bisschen. Naja ich werd erstmal einen Text verfassen, obwohl ich bezweifle das die paar Zeilen reichen 

Gruß johamie


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Sei VORSICHTIG, Dich da ohne Anwalt zu äußern.

Würd ich NIE machen..

Du reitest Dich da im Ernstfall erst richtig in die ********..

Besser nicht äußern als falsch!


----------



## Johamie (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Hieß es nixht erst Reue und zugeben wäre die beste Methode, jetzt nichts schreiben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Und wenn Du was Falsches schreibst, biste erst recht dran.
Deswegen:
Zum Anwalt.


----------



## Johamie (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Wie soll ich mir das ganze als azubi leisten,  naja muss ich ja jetzt. Sowas kostet ja bestimmt wieder viel,  darf ich das so verstehen das nahezu schlimmste jetzt passiert ist?  alles nur wegen so einem Dreck :"/


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Wenn du keine Rechtschutzversicherung hast, welche die Anwaltskosten übernimmt, macht es in meinen Augen keinen Sinn für eine anwaltschaftliche Vertretung wahscheinlich mehr zu zahlen, als die zu erwartende Geldstrafe ausmacht!
Eventuell haben deine Eltern eine solche Versicherung und du bist darin mit eingeschloßen?

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

deswegen sagte ich, dann lieber gar keine Angabe, wie noch was zu schreiben, wo es nachher teurer wird..


----------



## Johamie (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Also ich möchte mal verstehen wo ich bin, kann es immernoch sein wenn ich nicht zurück schreibe das sie das Verfahren einstellen?  Ist die Strafe jetzt sicher?  Was passiert wenn ich nichts schreibe, da kann die Situation doch auch wieder schlimmer werden oder nicht?  Ich kenne mich halt nicht aus :/


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Wenn Du was zugibst (weil Du § nicht kennst und falsch formulierst), was die bisher vielleicht noch nicht auf der Reihe hatten, kann natürlich ein weiteres Vergehen dazu kommen.

Ja, auch ohne zurückschreiben kann meines Wissens (KEIN Jurist) eingestellt werden. 

Genauso kann aus einem Versehen (fahrlässig) dann auch mal ein Vorsatz werden, bloss wegen einer falschen Formulierung..

Nicht auszusagen darf erst mal nicht zu einer Benachteiligung führen (was trotzdem immer wieder vorkommt).

Sollte es, wie beschrieben, eh nur OWI sein, wird keine große Strafe kommen als "Ersttäter"..


ABER:
Auf hoher See und vor Gericht ist man eben in Gottes Hand.

Ohne genaue Kenntnis der Vorgänge wie der § kann KEINER einen auch nur annähernd rechtssicheren Rat geben, wie Du am besten rauskommst. 

Keinerlei Juristen in der Familie oder im Freundeskreis?


----------



## poldi82 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Ich würde mich dazu erklären​, denn schweigen kommt einem Schuldeingeständnis gleich. Und wir reden über Schwarz Angeln, nicht über organisierte Kriminalität wo man abwägen müsste was man sagt...

Es gibt doch nur zwei Optionen. Geldstrafe oder Einstellung.
Und selbst wenn es die Geldstrafe wird, kannste die mit 20€ abstottern, dass klappt auch als Azubi ohne große Einbußen.

Hör auf dir nen Kopp zu machen und geh Angeln​! Wird​ echt nicht die Welt von untergehen...


@ Thomas: Mach dem Jung doch keine unnötige Angst. Oder willst ihm nen noch mieseres Gefühl geben und das Wochenende versauen? Du hast das Board doch schon ne Weile und solltest wissen das da nix großes zu erwarten ist...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Rechtschutzversicherung hast, welche die Anwaltskosten übernimmt, macht es in meinen Augen keinen Sinn für eine anwaltschaftliche Vertretung wahscheinlich mehr zu zahlen, als die zu erwartende Geldstrafe ausmacht!
> 
> 
> Jürgen



Nicht nur wahrscheinlich, die Chance ist sogar sehr groß, daß ein Anwalt daran mehr verdient wie die Höhe des Strafmaßes.
Quasi nen Auftrag für Umme.

Ich würde mich definitv dazu äußern, Reue zu zeigen kann durchaus helfen, die mögliche Strafe etwas milder ausfallen zu lassen, gerade in Anbetracht dessen, das er grad inner Ausbildung ist.


----------



## Johamie (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Ja der Vater von einem Kumpel ist Anwalt, ich glaube ich frag ihn mal ob er mir helfen würde beim schreiben, so wäre es ja ganz gut. Ich wundere mich da auch, warum nicht äußern, das sieht schon so aus als wenn man was verbergeh möchte... Mich interessiert, wie die gehandelt haben die schon hier in diesem Beitrag ihre Ergebnisse geschildert haben,  es gemacht haben


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*



johamie schrieb:


> ja der vater von einem kumpel ist anwalt, ich glaube ich frag ihn mal ob er mir helfen würde beim schreiben, so wäre es ja ganz gut.


sehr gut!!!!

Mach das!!!!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Hallo Johamie

vorab erst mal 2 Verständnisfragen: Du schreibst da, dass in dem Brief was von einem § 26 Abs.1.Nr.3 steht. Hinter diesem Paragraphen müsste noch ein Gesetz stehen. Wie lautet das?

Und wer hat Dir den Brief geschrieben? Ich vermute die Polizei? Oder ist es die Staatsanwaltschaft?

Du bist noch Azubi. In diesem Verfahren spielen bestimmte Altersgrenzen eine wichtige Rolle. Wenn Du unter 18 Jahre bist wäre das gut, zwischen 18 und 21 Jahre könnte vielleicht helfen (eher unwahrscheinlich) und über 21 Jahre bedeutet ganz normales Verfahren.

Beste Grüße
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Johamie (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Also ich bin 19, ich zitiere mal: §26 Abs.1 nr3, 27 landesfischereigesetz(LFischG MV) vom 13. April 2005 (GVOBI. M-V S.153) zuletzt geändert am 24 Juni 2013 (GVOBI. M-V S.404), der die Handlung als Ordnungswidrigkeit bestimmt 

So und der Brief kommt vom Landesamt für Landwirtschaft, Lebensmittelsicherheit und Fischerei Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Abteilung Fischerei und fischwirtschaft 
Aus Rostock 

Ich hoffe das hilft,  und nochmal danke an alle die mir hier schon geholfen haben,  ich kenne mich garnicht aus und hoffe einfach nur das ich mit einem  blauen Auge davon komme,  ich habe jetzt schon Strafe genug...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

das wäre das:
3


> entgegen § 6 die vom Fischereiberechtigten ausgestellte Fischereierlaubnis nicht mit sich führt,


und 27


> entgegen § 25 Abs. 3 Nr. 1 die Fischereierlaubnis oder den Fischereischein nicht auf Verlangen unverzüglich zur Prüfung aushändigt,



und ja, mach das:


Johamie schrieb:


> Ja der Vater von einem Kumpel ist Anwalt, ich glaube ich frag ihn mal ob er mir helfen würde beim schreiben, so wäre es ja ganz gut.



Hier haste noch den Link zum Gesetz, dann kannste selber gucken:
http://www.landesrecht-mv.de/jporta...r-FischGMV2005rahmen&doc.part=X&doc.origin=bs


----------



## Johamie (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

So der Teil des Schreibens ist im Anhang,  nur so zur Info,  mein Kumpel hat mir auch die Hilfe zugesprochen bzw sein Vater, es bleibt also spannend


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Danach auch Straftat nach 293 StGB in Betracht zu ziehen..

OWI nur, wenn Du Erlaubnis zwar hattest, aber nicht bei Dir (dann kannste nachliefern)

UNBEDINGT den Vater von Deinem Kumpel, dem Anwalt, das mit machen lassen!


----------



## Vanner (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Also hattest du keine Papiere dabei? In deinem ersten Beitrag liest sich das anders. Da schreibst du, dass du nur an der Stelle nicht angeln durftest.


----------



## Johamie (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Hatte alles mit außer angrlerlaubnis für das Gewässer da ich mich verlesen hatte, da auf der Küstengewässerkarte bis zum Mühlendamm steht und oben eben außer unterwarnow was ich überlesen habe...  Deshalb ärgert mich das ganz so :/ angelschein und Abgabe Marke hatte ich alles mit und eben Küstengewässerkarte...


----------



## Hechtklopfer (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Oh man, das ist bitter


----------



## Johamie (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Ja sehr produktiv, das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, ich will möglichst günstig da rauskommn, ich hoffe das die ersttäterschaft, das azubi dasein,  und das ich mir sofort danach eine Gewässerkarte gekauft hab, das ich die Gewässerkarte für Küstengewässer hatte...  Ich hoffe das wirkt sich strafmindernd aus... Das schlimmste ist die Ungewissheit und nicht wie im Verkehr, zahle 100 Euro und gut ist...


----------



## hans albers (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*



> und nicht wie im Verkehr, zahle 100 Euro und gut ist...




solche aussagen helfen dir bei dem verfahren bestimmt nicht weiter....#d


----------



## Johamie (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Sicherlich nicht, meinte ja bloß mit der Ungewissheit und das ewige abwarten was am Ende kommt,  an Anfang hieß es mach dir.nicht so ein Kopf und jetzt wird von Anwalt gesprochen, die Lage ist anscheinend ernst, aber eines würde ich gerne wissen,  daß Verfahren kann jetzt noch eingestellt werden oder ist es nun zu spät da jetzt das Schreiben schon da ist?  tja ich mach mich da wohl verrückt,  aber ich habe ja auch das Gefühl langsam zu Recht :/


----------



## hans albers (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

das schreiben hat erstmal nichts mit dem verfahren zu tun,
du brauchst dich dazu auch nicht zu äußern,
denn es wurde der sachverhalt ja schon festgestellt.

ich denke eher danach folgt eine einstellung wegen geringfügigkeit,
oder eine geldbuße, jedoch kein gerichtsverfahren..


----------



## Johamie (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*

Ja naja ich mach das mit dem Anwalt der macht das kostenlos mit mir und mit Geldbuße ohne größere Konsequenzen kann ich leben, Hauptsache kein Gericht und das volle Programm.  Ich werd das Schreiben dann zurück schicken ein Anwalt wird ja wissen was er tut hoffentlich, ok das heißt es ist noch alles drin, danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## hans albers (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Strafe für angeln ohne Erlaubniskarte, ohne Vorsatz*



> Ja naja ich mach das mit dem Anwalt der macht das kostenlos mit mir



yap,mach dat...


----------

